# Anyone got kit pics?



## RABBIT#1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Got kit pics? post em here!


Any pics of about to be mom rabbits?post those here too!


----------



## Haley (Sep 11, 2006)

Im going to move this to Photo Philes so people can know to post pics of their babies and mothers-to-be 

-Haley


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## Haley (Sep 12, 2006)

The rabbitry is also a great place to look for kit pics!


----------



## Djakarta (Sep 13, 2006)

Kit Pics!


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Oh they are sooooooooooooooooo cute! What breed are they? How old are they? R u keeping any of them?*

*Djakarta wrote: *


> Kit Pics!


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 13, 2006)

I've made a folder in my photobucket for you, will add more later as I have heaps! 

I don't have any of them past 8 weeks old as they went to their new homes after that.

http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/Babies/


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Sep 13, 2006)

*minilops wrote:*


> I've made a folder in my photobucket for you, will add morelater as I have heaps!
> 
> I don't have any of them past 8 weeks old as they went to their new homes after that.
> 
> http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/Babies/


Oh they are sooooooooooooo cute. thats o.k that you dont have any of them past 8 weeks old. What breed are they?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh... my... good... ness!!!

That is cuteness overload!:inlove:


----------



## Daffy (Sep 13, 2006)

Some 15 day old pics


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 13, 2006)

Which one is mine Daffy?


----------



## Daffy (Sep 13, 2006)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Which one is mine Daffy?








This wee one here, Still the ringleader


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 13, 2006)

I so want to go get him or her. Doesn't matter I just want him or her.


----------



## Daffy (Sep 13, 2006)

I wish you were nearer, its difficult to findgood homes for them. At the moment it looks like all 6 are staying withus but keeping 10 bunnies in total is a bit of a tall order.The kids are happy though 

ps. the wee white one is my fave..., possibly because he hasn't grown into his ears yet


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Sep 13, 2006)

*oh my god! they are cute!*

*Daffy wrote: *


> Some 15 day old pics


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 14, 2006)

I wish I was closer to. Even my husband wants him/her. Stupid ocean


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

EEEK!!! I can't stand it! I have to stop looking at this thread!

I NEED this one:






What a sweet bay-bee!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 14, 2006)

Cant tell because cant see the baby clearly but if that one IS MINE...hands off. I called him/her first.:brat:Lol!

I wish I was there!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Nope, yours is the one with the full moustache(butterfly). Mine only has half (his is more like a largespot)! That's why I LOVE him!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 14, 2006)

So want to make a trip to go get them???? :colors:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!

I have a friend who lives outside of London. I wish she'd go get them!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm in love with that baby.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm calling mine Davey.

Those little Charlies are adorable, too. I want them all!

:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't want to name till I know its a boy or agirl. For a girl Kara Zor-El. For a boyBartholomew Wallace.((comic book characters. Kara(supergirl) Bart and Wally aredifferent guys who were or are the Flash))


----------



## Daffy (Sep 14, 2006)

They will all be visiting the vets to be sexedas soon as they are old enough to tell - I don't want to be caught thesame way twice I'll let you know their sex then:bunnydance:The wee one with the spot on her/his nose looksjust like its mum - she resembled a big mouse when she was smaller butthe spot has shifted a bit as she's grown


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Sep 16, 2006)

Those are all so cute!



Anyone else?


----------



## blackdutch (Sep 16, 2006)

Here are my babies!  Born Sept. 6! My first litter EVER! 

















Black Dutch, two mismarks, two decently marked.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2006)

I want one of those 2. First one to leave the nest!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 17, 2006)

OMG, they are so cute. They look like little Panda Bears.

I'm glad none of mine had babie I would have had to keep them all.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## blackdutch (Sep 17, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> OMG, they are so cute. They look like little Panda Bears.
> 
> I'm glad none of mine had babie I would have had to keep them all.
> 
> Soooska:apollo:




They are my first litter (and my does' first litter!) so I'm reallyexcited and happyeverything has gone well. (When they wereyounger I refused to even look at them because I thought Princess wouldeat them if I did...)


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Oh my god those are soo cute blackdutch. Is there any pictures of mom?


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## blackdutch (Sep 17, 2006)

*RABBIT#1 wrote: *


> Oh my god those are soo cute blackdutch. Is there any pictures of mom?




Of course! Mommy pictures!Momin her cage - inside view 

Mom in her cage - outside view 

She was my pet.. and well, she got a tad fat. Here's her before her diet. 

Mom before she was a mom 

Mom before she was a mom #2 

(The reason I put them as links is so they didn't over take the who point of this thread.. kits! )


----------



## Haley (Sep 17, 2006)

Aww....all beautiful babies! Like Sooska said, Im happy I have all boys...if I ever had babies I would keep them all.

I especially love the dutch babies. I have 2 dutch and never got to see either as babies. They do look like little Pandas


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Sep 18, 2006)

*blackdutch wrote: *



Oh she is very cute. Do you still have her?

*RABBIT#1 wrote: *


> > Oh my god those are soo cute blackdutch. Is there any pictures of mom?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hellsmistress (Nov 16, 2006)

Kits, Kits, Kits LoL. Some of my fave pics from my first litters

My old dog Queenie withone of thekits from my veryfirst litter, lol, she doesn't seem to know what to make of her.





and again but with back up this time These lil guys seemed to be asking her 'are you my mum?'






My greatest find, Eclipse's very first litter (my second)justhours after their birth, i was quite anxious aboutsticking my head (especially with a camera attached) into the nest boxso soon after their birth but Eclipse was great about it and hadactually given birth (without me realising) while i was in the cage(aivary really), lol it was only that I'd checked the nest box when iwent in, it was empty, and my lil sis checked it as i was leaving(never does take my word for anything) and found them all there or inever would have realised . Sneaky BunLoL






Last but def. not least Dusty and some of her bouncy, binkyingcrrrraaaazy litter, they literally hopped skipped and fell their wayout of the nest the second they opened their eyes.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 23, 2006)

OK, here's my Kit pics from over the years.




My dutchies! and the Belgian I posted aobut earlier...who thought he was a dutch. 





And a litter of mini rexes + a dutch who was raised by my mini rex doe.The dutch mum ate the other 6 babies one day at a time and managed tobite the foot and 3 toes off that baby before I moved him to thatlitter to be fostered as a baby. He went home with a little girl lastsummer.






These babies are about 5 weeks old. They're part Jersey Wooly, Dwarf,and who knws what else. They were kind of an accident but they're ubercute. There's another one hiding in the box with the mum.





French lop baby, less than a day old. Look how big! And he has a littlewhite foot. I thought he was going to be booted but I guess because ofthe chestnut coloration is disappeared or something. 








1 day old dutchie babies. They're so sweet. This whol line of dutchiesthat I have always has such AMAZING personalities. They tame themselvesor something. These are also half siblings to the first picture ofdutchies I posted.






French Lop babies + my finger. Two broken chestnuts and two solids. 





These babies are half french lop and half flemish giant. They wereginormous to say the least. And even at just 8 days old in thispic...their ears are.....well....fridiculous. They grew into themthough. 






This is a photo a photographer at Pmart took for me. Its the wholefamily! Its a bad quality pic though because I don't have ascanner so Itook a picture of a picture. Lame and n00bish I know but I assure youin person it looks grand. 





Here's those big-eared French/Giants at 9 weeks old. Bigger than two softballs. 


Thats all.


----------



## samixXx (Nov 23, 2006)

them dutchs are beautiful ive always wanted 1 or 10...


----------



## Michaela (Nov 23, 2006)

Aww, I love this thread, soo may cutepictures!:bunnyheart I love dutchies too, I saw some black andchocolate ones the other day, (they were in a pet feed store though)

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 24, 2006)

I posted some pictures yesterday on all my newbabies. And then I went and checked in on them today and I realized Ineeded some updated photos. So I took some more, escept for the onelitter because the box is very inaccessible. But I have the one dutchielitter and both frenchie litters. 












Here is the frenchie litter with the 2 brokens in it. They 're very sweet. Everyone just opened their eyes a coupe days ago. 





Here's my hand holding one of them to give you a size comparison. They're like the size of my fist. 






And here's a baby from the other litter. Born on the SAME day mind you.And look how much bigger it is. The litter sizes are about the same.They each had four, but one in this litter didn't make it. Butstill....its a ridiculously huge bun bun. He's built like a brick, too.





And here's the dutchies. Two, maybe 3 are mismarked. The maybe ispretty close...might have a tied elbow. It's a judge's call. We'll seehow he does. If not, he's still just pretty to look at. 






Artemis and her dutchie babies. She has the most beautiful blaze ever.And passes it down to all her children, as seen in picture! She's veryprotective of them. She's the sweetest bunny in my herd when shedoesn't have babies. Otherwise I get growled at a lot. 






This is probably why that one french litter is so freakin' fat. Shefusses over them so much and is in the box with them constantly. Thislittle guy didn't hesitate one second to grab a meal. I snapped apicture. 


I hope to sell them all at the PA Convention. These are all myconvention juniors. I'm so excited. I hope they rock the casbah. ThenI'm going to sell most or all of them there. 

Ooh, the mail is here. I gotta go. 

-JAK


----------



## blackdutch (Nov 24, 2006)

Here are my most recent litter.. born November 20th. 






Mommy and her box of babies.






Here are my October runts.  They're all going to be for sale..accidental breeding, and as you can tell, their markings aren't great.

Pictures taken about 2 or 3 days old..





















^ looks to be the best in the bunch.





















Here's recent pics of the October runts (the babies above) and mommy.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 27, 2006)

Aww...this bunny looks JUST like my Flower, butFlower has white ears...she does have the markings around the eyes andthe stripe down the back, though, both light brown colored. 

What breed is this baby?
*
Daffy wrote: *


>


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks like a grade bunny to Jesse. But thats just me.

-JAK


----------



## Haley (Nov 27, 2006)

Jak and Blackdutch, your little dutch babies are adorable!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 27, 2006)

Why thank you! 


One of my babies passed away today.  The mother hasn't been feedingthem well. They're half the size of the other litter born a day later.So I gave the 3 remaining babies to the good mom. She's a really goodmum. I think its cute when she growls at me...even though it meansshe's TO'd.


----------



## samixXx (Nov 28, 2006)

mini rexs few hours old my latest litter


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 4, 2006)

Here are some of Mongo's 3 week old Baby Sister " Pebbles and her 3 other brothers and 1 Sister.:inlove:















And since this is for Kits Here's some Adorable4 wk old Mini Rexes!:heartbeat:











MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## marbleandloz (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello, Heres a pic of my dwarf lop babies!



At about 2 weeks old, just opened their eyes!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 4, 2006)

Aww...don't they just make your heartmelt?? I just wanna snuggle with them, and kiss their littlenoses!! What adorable coloring, all four of them! Ilove how that fourth one is poking his head out from underneath hissiblings!! CUTE!!
:kiss: for all four!!!


----------



## marbleandloz (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanxs! They are lovely! The mum is a stunning blue magpie dwarf lop! And dad is a tri colour!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Dec 7, 2006)

I only have baby pictures of Hazel, because we rescued her at 3 weeks old.

First day at home:





Some days later





and just being cute


----------



## KimandCocoa (Dec 7, 2006)

Aww look at little Hazel! What a sweetie! 

:hearts

Hazel looks a little like my bunny Cocoa.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh, that is just too cute.....I can't stand it!!! 
*
Hazel-Mom wrote: *


> and just being cute


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 13, 2006)

i have lots i jsut need to load then up as both my bunnies had 2 litters each!

here are just a few - 

Daisy's first litter-




http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h313/hunnybunny63/3rabbitsbeingheldat5daysold.jpg[/IMG[/url]]






















Dandy's first litter-

9some these photos have Daisy's litter as well because they were lessthan 2 weeks age difference so we let them play together some of thetime when they were old enough to be apart from mum!)


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 13, 2006)

Umm how many babies total?


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 13, 2006)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Umm how many babies total?


well at any 1 time we had 14 kits and 2 adults but in total my 2 have had 30 kits!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 13, 2006)

:shock:Wow. :shock:


----------



## Michaela (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow, 30 kits!:shockid you find homesfor all of them then? Were they bred by accident or did you mean to?Sorry, I'm nosey...

BTW, they are very cute!

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:candycane::brownbunny:candycane::brownbunny:candycane:


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Michaela wrote:*


> Wow, 30 kits!:shockid you find homes for all ofthem then? Were they bred by accident or did you mean to? Sorry, I'mnosey...
> 
> BTW, they are very cute!
> 
> Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:candycane::brownbunny:candycane::brownbunny:candycane:




yer it was planned because i always wanted ot have baby bunnies hoppingaround but my parents wouldnt let me but then the vet said that it mayhelp to calm Daisys bad behaviour by letting her use up her hormones orsomthing. i now know this wouldnt work! 

so we planned to have Daisy mated with my friends male rabbit as theyalready new each other and Daisy is emant to be a mini lop and he was adwarf lop so we didnt think it would matter cross breeding them. Abouttwo weeks later we mated Dandy with him too so we had them all at thesame time! we did find home for a lot of them and the rest we sold to apet shop which i got Daisy and Dandy from which takes good care of theanimals and has them in large pens once they have been qurintined!:bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Dec 13, 2006)

*hunnybunny63 wrote:*


> *Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Wow, 30kits!:shockid you find homes for all of them then? Werethey bred by accident or did you mean to? Sorry, I'm nosey...
> ...


Oh, that's nice! Bet you loved the vet for getting that wrong!

Although, that actually _did_ work for Berri, when she was accidentally bred

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:candycane::brownbunny:candycane::brownbunny:candycane:


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Michaela wrote:*


> *hunnybunny63 wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *Michaela wrote: *
> ...




glad the theory helped someone. it was also meant to help me get my 2girls to bond but i dont think it had any effect except me becoming abunny grandma and learming loads esspecially as Dandy's second litterhad to be hand fed!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 13, 2006)

WOW!! Bunnies everywhere!!! Swarms of bunnies!!!

(What could be better??)


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 13, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> WOW!! Bunnies everywhere!!! Swarms of bunnies!!!
> 
> (What could be better??)




nothing at all i dont think except maybe being able to keep them all after!!!

i will get some vids of them all playing together loaded onto photo bucket and then i can post them!!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 13, 2006)

ill do you one better here are some videos of some of my kits!!! -

Daisy's first litter just 3 days old -





5 days - 





Dandys second litter only 1 day old- 





Non of the following iu have names so im not sure exactly how old they are probabley about 4-6 weeks - 

(i think there are some baby binkies in there somewhere!!! lol :bunnydance




































(the food they are eating is not what i usually feed my bunnies! i gotthis by picking out the soft flaky bits of a mixed rabbit food so thebabies could start to chew on them as pellets are quite hard. once theywere properly eating the were brought up on pellet like my big girlseat!!)

sorry about them being so short and bad quality, thses were all takenbefore i ahd my new camera so the video option was only able to go for5 seconds at a time!!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 13, 2006)

Okay, so these aren't my kits, but I love thepicture so much, I just had to share. I got the picture fromthe Cute Overload site.







Talk about cute overload, eh?  I've had it as mydesktop wallpaper for a few weeks now. I use a lot of thepics from Cute Overload for wallpaper. 

Enjoy!

Rosie*


----------



## samixXx (Dec 13, 2006)

my 6 day old lionlops


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (May 5, 2007)

The babies I am choosing from....Chocolate Holland Lops at 1 day old.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (May 5, 2007)

What a bunch of cutie pies!


----------



## Love4buns (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Elina. (May 6, 2007)




----------



## katt (May 7, 2007)

past babies from when i bred rabbits

rhinelander-6 weeks i think






2 week old rhinelander babies











4 week old dwarf hotot






1 week(or under, i think under) dwarf hotot babies






another dwarf hotot baby! i think around 2 weeks old






2 week old holland lop






more holland lop babies, newborns. . .






holland lop,4 weeks? i think






holland lop, 6 weeks old(with mom in the background)






6 week old dwarf hotot






newborn dwarf hotot


----------



## Jenson (May 8, 2007)

Some English babies (these photos were from my first Englsih litters, I'm getting better markings now!)












And some blue Standard Rex.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (May 8, 2007)

awwww they are all so cute! makes me want to breed my girls again, but their now spayed so thats never going to happen!

how did you get them all to sit still, in the right place,for long enough to get this pic?

*katt wrote: *


>


----------

